# S&W M&P .40 Compact 2.0 mags questions...



## DonPepe (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi all
I own a S&W M&P .40 Compact 2.0 pistol, looking to buy Pearce or similar magazine pinky extensions, no additional ammo style, just the extension because my extra big hands... Looking my mags, of the oem that came in the box, 2 of them have a square hole where the butt inner plate locks the plastic one to hold them in place...one is round, 2 are square..how and or where I find the correct extensions, for the mags .

Your help will more than appreciated


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am also admin at the M&P Forum - a sister forum to this site. I'd go ask here:









MP-Pistol Forum


A forum community dedicated to Smith & Wesson M&P Pistol owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about optics, performance, gunsmithing, troubleshooting, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.mp-pistol.com


----------



## DonPepe (Nov 11, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I am also admin at the M&P Forum - a sister forum to this site. I'd go ask here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mystery solved...NZD Performance have the correct ones...thanks all, NZD were kind enough to contact and answer...great service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good to hear


----------

